
Alleged Foxconn insiders leaked details about Apple’s forthcoming devices - nodesocket
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/4/15736990/apple-alleged-foxconn-insider-details-iphone-8-siri-speaker-glasses
======
sudhirj
Sounds a little farfetched. These employees know they're completely burned in
the industry if Apple / Foxconn finds out who they are, and they still send
the Reddit mods verifying documents? That's career suicide.

~~~
gwern
Both the leakers and subreddit mods are just begging for some administrative
subpoenas to Reddit to dump their accounts for industrial espionage or trade
secret charges. Speaking from personal experience here, Reddit can't and won't
defend your information.

~~~
sasas
_> Speaking from personal experience here, Reddit can't and won't defend your
information._

Could you elaborate on your experience?

~~~
gwern
See
[https://www.reddit.com/r/DarkNetMarkets/comments/30tudk/psa_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/DarkNetMarkets/comments/30tudk/psa_5_reddit_accounts_subpoenaed_by_ice/)
; I also discuss how easy to get and unlimited administrative subpoenas are.

------
joshstrange
I had no pressing need to upgrade to the new MacBook Pro and I'm glad I've
waited but the reintroduction of the magsafe charger would be pretty awesome.
As much as I want that I don't know if I can see Apple backtracking on that,
but I'd love to be wrong. Also no USB-C on the new iPhone is slightly
disappointing even if it does mean I don't have to buy all new cables.

~~~
Simulacra
Has Apple ever backtracked on something as significant as the MagSafe?

~~~
joshstrange
Nothing comes to mind, I think there is about as much chance of that happening
as them bringing back the headphone jack...

~~~
fiatpandas
I think they could "backtrack" to MagSafe and save face by framing it as an
enhancement to USB-C. "We're embracing standards, but we also designed an
elegant MagSafe connector for USB-C."

As for return of a dedicated headphone jack on iPhones, I think that is highly
unlikely as it was fundamental to their ideas about "wireless future." MagSafe
they can return to ideologically.

~~~
dstaley
This honestly seems like the most likely way to reintroduce MagSafe.
Reintroducing the non-USB-C connector would be even more infuriating that its
removal for those that have already purchased the newer MacBook Pros.

------
samsolomon
If true, I'm a bit bummed that the full iMac redesign is coming in 2018
instead of at the end of this year. I have a 2011 MBA that is starting to show
it's age. I was thinking a new iMac would be it's replacement.

Also, it would also be amazing for Apple to add Mag Safe connectors back to
their laptops. Certainly, there must have been a sharp rise in destroyed
laptops at coffee shops for them to backtrack?

~~~
snuxoll
I'm quite happy with the current iMac myself, I just bought a refurbished 27"
at the end of April and don't have many complaints. If there was one, it would
be how ludicrously expensive SSD's are from Apple compared to the cost of
standard NVME drives, I ended up deciding the fusion drive in the refurb model
I bought was "good enough" since I didn't want to spend the extra money buying
a new machine plus another $200 or so to upgrade to a 512GB SSD.

------
nodesocket
Just curious, but since when do HN mods get to change a post title without
saying so? This was not the title I posted.

------
udev
So no progress on Mac Pro, which is weird, because we know Apple is working on
it.

~~~
e40
I thought the Mac Pro was made in the US, so why would Foxconn even know?

~~~
udev
I was talking about the cheese grater Mac Pro revamp that Apple seems to be
working on. Not sure that one is made in US.

------
slezyr
> That's _career_ suicide.

That would be something new for Foxconn.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxconn_suicides](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxconn_suicides)

~~~
Inconel
I don't wish to make light of any suicides or potential worker mistreatment at
Foxconn, but it's important to keep in mind that when the Foxconn suicide nets
made the news there were 14 reported suicides that year. Foxconn has something
around one million employees. It's possible that the number of suicides was
under reported but it's important to keep in mind that China's suicide rate is
somewhere around 22 per 100k residents and the US's hovers somewhere around
10-13 per 100k residents.

14 suicides for a company of Foxconn's size doesn't seem particularly unusual,
except for maybe being below national average.

~~~
dilemma
This is a BS comparison. People do not usually kill themselves at work.

~~~
amdavidson
Most people do not live on a factory campus the size of a small city where the
definition of "at work" becomes a bit hazy.

~~~
lightbyte
Gee I wonder if that contributed at all.

~~~
mcintyre1994
Well going by the statistics above the people living on that factory campus
city had a lower suicide rate than the national or US average right?

------
singularity2001
looks like a hoax to me

~~~
masklinn
While possible, it's mod-verified[0] and IIRC at least the second time they've
done this, the previous one being[1]

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/6ezhwm/iama_foxconn_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/6ezhwm/iama_foxconn_insider_with_information_on_next_12/dief0d0/)

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/572ds6/video_tip_of_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/572ds6/video_tip_of_apples_new_smart_macbook_and_smart/)

